# How much was your biggest tip?



## LAuberX

I get a few tips, if I feel I did something extra to earn it I will accept without comment.

Normally I give this speech, "No need, it's cashless, please leave me a great rating instead"

One Friday night on my way home I got a ping (it's now 3:15 a.m.), a young guy happily surprised uber was in the area at that hour. He gives me the address (25 miles away!) and off we go.

A little conversation, not much, as we head down the freeway to his destination.

I get to a house in the hills south of Sherman Oaks and out he goes.

Back down the hill I pulled into Chevron to do a back seat check, I threw out the half finished water.... and picked up the 3 $20's he had left tucked into the center armrest!

nice to be appreciated indeed.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Hi LAuberX,

below is a cut & paste from an earlier forum where I answered the same question. Give it a try, do something crazy on a big sports final day, national holiday and hire a Fred Flinstone, Batman, Spiderman etc suit and if there are some good vibes about people will reward you for the trouble you go to for a laugh.


The BIGGEST ever tip I EVER got was on the opening night of the 2000 Olympics. Some mega-rich clients of mine asked me to look after some mega-rich friends of theirs to and from the stadium. The biggest problem I was going to have was how I would find an Asian couple in a crowd of 105,000 people that I'd only met once. And how were they going to find me amongst 500 black & white cars with 500 Black-Suited drivers doing Penguin impersonations. So I went to the fancy-dress hire shop, got me a Jim Carey "Mask" outfit - Bright yellow suit, red shirt, yellow hat, poka dot tie - sorta loud. To doubly make sure they could find me I bought a bunch of brightly colored helium balloons to fly above me for them to spot over the tops of the crowd. It worked a treat - got him within minutes of him exiting and was able to complete two other transfers after that. It was a $900.00 peak-demand drop and wait job. But the client appreciated that I put some thought into it and rounded it up to $1200.00!


----------



## GuitarJunkie

$10 is my biggest UberX tip


----------



## Joanne

$15


----------



## UberComic

$20 on a $60 fare coming back from a $55 trip to Malibu. #greatnight


----------



## jakeV

My biggest tip has been $20 on $50 ride. Those that do tip (1 in 20 or so) usually tip well. Usually its a $10 fare or so and someone will toss me a $5.


----------



## SeahawkTim

$60... on a $16 fare. To say the guy was drunk off his ass would be an understatement.


----------



## runaroundruby

I was handed a $20 this weekend. What a nice surprise it was.


----------



## Nautilis

My biggest tip was $7. Took a group of 4 drunk guys back to their hotel after the St. Patrick's Day parade. Each of them dug into their pocket and gave me a buck or two. Boston riders rarely tip (I've done over 500 rides and received less than 10 tips)


----------



## SunSmith

One guy to the airport. $38 fare, $12 cash tip. Very nice and very rare when Uberring.


----------



## LookyLou

SunSmith said:


> One guy to the airport. $38 fare, $12 cash tip. Very nice and very rare when Uberring.


Nice tip. And you have to love those airport trips.


----------



## SgtMurphy

A lovely (and anecdotal) Boston irish gal threw me a 20 on top of the 40 or so ride I gave her when enabling her escape from her man, with whom she'd just broken up. Perhaps it was the cold waters, help with the luggage, good music and convo that helped, but really it's the fact that she was a worker in the service industry and knows what it's like. MOST Boston people are ridiculously unaware of other people and their economies. Others are just cheap as hell, then hypocritically will probably go out and advocate for the downtrodden classes. HA


----------



## C.W.

$83 on an $11 fare. The lady never even got in the car. She had me go to the store and get something for her.


----------



## Sydney Uber

C.W. said:


> $83 on an $11 fare. The lady never even got in the car. She had me go to the store and get something for her.


Pray Tell C.W, what was so important to her that she tipped that much for you to fetch?


----------



## LAuberX

New high tip (and fare) I drove a surgeon to his private plane at John Wayne airport from Calabasas hills.

Fare $122.33, tip $100.00 and NO traffic on 101 / 405 ! cha ching !!


----------



## Rboney88

I've been at it 3 days and I've gotten a couple $5's and some of a couple dollars here and there. Not bad for boston. I drove for a professional limousine company for a year and almaot never got tipped so I'm use to no tips haha. Not complaining though.. There's good money to be made in boston if you're pleasant, quick, safe, and have a nice reliable clean car.


----------



## The LAwnmower

$60 bucks from the guy who had me bring a hooker to his house.


----------



## uberx2015

a passenger told me when I was dropping him off at his palatial estate that he had a "great tip for me !!!!" quit uber, I am better than that, WTF ???


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberx2015 said:


> a passenger told me when I was dropping him off at his palatial estate that he had a "great tip for me !!!!" quit uber, I am better than that, WTF ???


Yeah I got a joker like that once. Said he was in a hurry to a meeting and there was a tip in it for me if I got him there.

Got there after a bit of low flying and as he signed off the credit card slip without a dollar more he says "Race 9, number 4 at Randwick tomorrow, its Gold!"

Dropped $50.00 on That nag!


----------



## Nick Manning

That's pretty bad placement on his part. What if you didn't check and the next rider took the money! 


LAuberX said:


> I get a few tips, if I feel I did something extra to earn it I will accept without comment.
> 
> Normally I give this speech, "No need, it's cashless, please leave me a great rating instead"
> 
> One Friday night on my way home I got a ping (it's now 3:15 a.m.), a young guy happily surprised uber was in the area at that hour. He gives me the address (25 miles away!) and off we go.
> 
> A little conversation, not much, as we head down the freeway to his destination.
> 
> I get to a house in the hills south of Sherman Oaks and out he goes.
> 
> Back down the hill I pulled into Chevron to do a back seat check, I threw out the half finished water.... and picked up the 3 $20's he had left tucked into the center armrest!
> 
> nice to be appreciated indeed.


----------



## LAuberX

good point Nick, I am not sure if I mentioned to him that he was my last ride of the night....


----------



## mp775

My biggest tip was a couple's leftovers from an Indian restaurant.


----------



## Bully

$400.. from a gay guy...


----------



## Sydney Uber

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> $400.. from a gay guy...


Thats what I call a Happy Ending! !


----------



## LookyLou

Biggest tip so far for me was $10.00 cash last night. Two gorgeous Ukrainian women on a $66.00 Lyft ride. Their 1st.


----------



## grams777

Sydney Uber said:


> Thats what I call a Happy Ending! !











(Original context was in response to recovering a lost item, still it looked funny on twitter where all you see at first is the accounts tweet).


----------



## UberDC

$50 on about a $20 fare. Picked up a massage therapist and her boyfriend from their boat slip and took them downtown for a night out. Asked what my number was for a return trip and gave me $50 as an incentive to answer their call. Drove them back later that night and I recommend a place to get pupusas per their request. Also got a free meal to go out of the deal. Must have done something right.


----------



## MJP

My biggest tip was $0. Have done 58 trips and only got offered a tip once (from a sweet young girl) and I declined but other then that no one has offered a tip. I'm at 4.85 rating.


----------



## Moofish

I'm still pretty new and most I've got was $5. I've had some other offers where pax will ask if I have any change, but I didn't carry anything on me, I said it's not necessary, then they assured me that I would get 5 stars.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Not the biggest amount but the most meaningful in my mind.
I got a $6 tip on a $10 ride from a 22 years old female passenger.
Not rich or anything, she is a waitress, I took her to work, she was very happy to get to work on time.
I tried to refuse but she insisted.


----------



## Moofish

Just got a new one, $20 on a $20 ride, guys were a bit drunk and I already explained tips werent necessary. He also offer to pay for lap dances at the strip club I took them to, but I politely declined.


----------



## LookyLou

ElectroFuzz said:


> Not the biggest amount but the most meaningful in my mind.
> I got a $6 tip on a $10 ride from a 22 years old female passenger.
> Not rich or anything, she is a waitress, I took her to work, she was very happy to get to work on time.
> I tried to refuse but she insisted.


Seems like most of the best tippers are other service industry workers.


----------



## LookyLou

Moofish said:


> Just got a new one, $20 on a $20 ride, guys were a bit drunk and I already explained tips werent necessary. He also offer to pay for lap dances at the strip club I took them to, but I politely declined.


Should have accepted both.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

10 bucks and 5 stars


----------



## Nautilis

A crisp $20 bill


----------



## GhostDriver

Just yesterday I had picked up a group of 7...the guy game me a bunch of crumbled money which I did not look until I got home. 

It was $57 on a $40.00 fare...awesomeeeeee!


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Not really a tipping culture here, though got £5 from an elderly couple who I took to the station, though their son booked the car. They were pleased with the service and insisted they give me something to buy a coffee or something. 

Also had a passenger left £2 on the back seat - not sure whether that was intentional or not.


----------



## kalo

70 rides so far

Last night. Three women, one very drunk. The most sober one (tipper) was embarrassed for the others I think. They changed the pick-up location to 7/11 via a text, then proceeded to take their time buying junk food. Finally made it in and I forgot to start the trip. Started it about 1/3 of the way. $5 trip and $10 tip. I tried to reject it some, then tried to give $5 back, in the end she wanted me to have it.

Also got $3 on $27 ride from a woman. and on the way back 4-5 hours later I got the same group (4 people).. $5 from her husband. A younger guy also gave me $3.. then came back to the drivers window and said the tip included 5 star rating right? Yes indeed it does!


----------



## London UberExec Driver

How does the passenger knows that they're also rated? Is it more widely known over there? 

Not many passengers (or any at all) realise that they're being rated here.


----------



## LookyLou

London UberExec Driver said:


> How does the passenger knows that they're also rated? Is it more widely known over there?
> 
> Not many passengers (or any at all) realise that they're being rated here.


Most don't realize it here but some do. I have had a few ask me what their rating is and if I consider that good.

With new pax I always help them with understanding the rating system and that it goes both ways. You rate me and I rate you. I tell them that the only good rating is 5 and 1-4 are varying degrees of bad. I most time will also tell them that drivers will be deactivated if their average drops to 4.6.

I wish all passengers knew they were being rated and knew what their rating is in the app just like we drivers see. I think it would help them to better understand the ramifications of the rating system and keep them on their best behavior.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Hmm I don't think I would want to say too much about rating the passengers here. If one driver don't accept a bad rated passenger, another one usually will. 

I also wouldn't think it's a good idea if the media (here) pick up on it as well as the London black taxi trade (as they're looking for anything negative about Uber) 

They will probably complain that passengers will be discriminated against if they're old, too many of them, have too much luggage, and other prejudices, etc.

I think I just keep quiet about it. If passengers aren't being picked up (or by drivers further away) without realising theyre also star rated because of their behaviour, then nothing will change that and if they find out they may give all drivers bad ratings in retaliation.


----------



## grams777

London UberExec Driver said:


> Hmm I don't think I would want to say too much about rating the passengers here. If one driver don't accept a bad rated passenger, another one usually will.
> 
> I also wouldn't think it's a good idea if the media (here) pick up on it as well as the London black taxi trade (as they're looking for anything negative about Uber)
> 
> They will probably complain that passengers will be discriminated against if they're old, too many of them, have too much luggage, and other prejudices, etc.
> 
> I think I just keep quiet about it. If passengers aren't being picked up (or by drivers further away) without realising theyre also star rated because of their behaviour, then nothing will change that and if they find out they may give all drivers bad ratings in retaliation.


That's an interesting point. Good luck to the driver who picks up a 2 star passenger after they waited two minutes to cycle through the other 7 drivers that didn't want the ride.


----------



## LookyLou

grams777 said:


> That's an interesting point. Good luck to the driver who picks up a 2 star passenger after they waited two minutes to cycle through the other 7 drivers that didn't want the ride.


Yeah, and I'm usually that stupid driver that didn't pay attention to the rating and accepted the ride from the poorly rated pax.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

It's hard to look at the rating now, as it's really small, and difficult to see as it's white on a black background, especially when you're moving!


----------



## Roberto

$10 was my only tip. Glad to get it though.


----------



## LuLu

Roberto said:


> $10 was my only tip. Glad to get it though.


Yesterday, 35.00 total for the day. 20.00 on a 14.00 surge fair, 10.00 on a 9.00 fair and 5.oo on a 63.00 ride. I just counted it against my fees, Uber 20% and 10.00 phone. Let's see what today brings. I have stopped refusing and say that you, you don't need to do that........big grin! Forgot, on the 4th I got 2 Coors Light and 3 jello shots....red, white and blue! Those didn't save well in my cooler....;-(


----------



## Just Some Guy

I got a $60 tip on a $40 fare last night.
It was a guy in his 70's with his 30 year old "girlfriend", asked me to take the long way down the coast instead of taking the highway.


----------



## UberGirl

It's not my biggest tip but definitely the most interesting one) lol the old grandpa was heading to run some errands and had this ziplock of chicke with him. When he was getting out he asked me if I wanted it and I politely declined. And he left it on the floor! What a tip! I then had to drive around looking for a trash bin to throw it away ASAPASAP


----------



## UberGirl

And then I got hungry and thought to myself I should have kept it. hehehh jk


----------



## UberOCool

In Dec 2013 around 20th, I gave a ride to heart broken lonely middle aged rockstar (musician)...I helped him charge his phone and listened his heart out....upon leaving he left $100 bill as tip on about $38 trip. I do not think I am going to top that ever.

Since new year I did not drive for abot 5 months. I recently started driving again....and in 3 weekends total tip I got is $2...(haha)

Quality of Uber riders have gone way down in just 5 months, I am getting 4 stars without any rhyme and reason.


----------



## TomNashville

I have had 3 $20 tips. All were in very different circumstances. It seems that when I do get tips, they are usually big. Last night on a $10 Uberx fare with 4 drunks, I got a collective $13 tip from 3 of them, maybe they didn't understand that the fare was being billed to the guy who didn't tip, lol. In 6 weeks of driving (only 2-1/2 for UberX, full 6 weeks for Lyft), I have gotten $225 in cash tips and much more in Lyft app tips.


----------



## runaroundruby

LAuberX said:


> I get a few tips, if I feel I did something extra to earn it I will accept without comment.
> 
> Normally I give this speech, "No need, it's cashless, please leave me a great rating instead"
> 
> One Friday night on my way home I got a ping (it's now 3:15 a.m.), a young guy happily surprised uber was in the area at that hour. He gives me the address (25 miles away!) and off we go.
> 
> A little conversation, not much, as we head down the freeway to his destination.
> 
> I get to a house in the hills south of Sherman Oaks and out he goes.
> 
> Back down the hill I pulled into Chevron to do a back seat check, I threw out the half finished water.... and picked up the 3 $20's he had left tucked into the center armrest!
> 
> nice to be appreciated indeed.


Made $30 cash tip on a $16.88 fare 2 weeks ago.  
$60! wow, that must have made you smile real big! Good Job!


----------



## runaroundruby

TomNashville said:


> I have had 3 $20 tips. All were in very different circumstances. It seems that when I do get tips, they are usually big. Last night on a $10 Uberx fare with 4 drunks, I got a collective $13 tip from 3 of them, maybe they didn't understand that the fare was being billed to the guy who didn't tip, lol. In 6 weeks of driving (only 2-1/2 for UberX, full 6 weeks for Lyft), I have gotten $225 in cash tips and much more in Lyft app tips.


Wow Tom! I'm with you in Nashville! You've inspired me. I've not done that well and I thought I was doing pretty good with $15-20 a night average with the occasional outrageous tip blessing. That's awesome. It sounds like Lyft riders tip! Uber makes it almost impossible for an Uber rider to tip on their CC. I've driven as a customer so I don't know what to tell them to do when they want to leave a cc tip. Have missed out on several that way. Thanks for any suggestions on that part of it.


----------



## TomNashville

runaroundruby said:


> Wow Tom! I'm with you in Nashville! You've inspired me. I've not done that well and I thought I was doing pretty good with $15-20 a night average with the occasional outrageous tip blessing. That's awesome. It sounds like Lyft riders tip! Uber makes it almost impossible for an Uber rider to tip on their CC. I've driven as a customer so I don't know what to tell them to do when they want to leave a cc tip. Have missed out on several that way. Thanks for any suggestions on that part of it.


Uber riders are sometimes upset and feel bad that they can't tip through the app, and lots of people don't carry cash. One of the things that I have started doing is carrying 10 $1 bills just in case someone suggests that they want to tip but only have larger bills.


----------



## skccvb

My first and largest tip was $120 on a $65 fare- my second day driving! Picked up at the poshest country club residences in Palm Springs area, stopped at grocery store for liquor run/young gentlemen from Seattle area used ATM and even before trip end handed me 6 crisp 20's- sweet!


----------



## runaroundruby

Well I've already beat my largest tip record as of last night.. 4 friends visiting Nashville, out on the town, last ride of the night about 3 am (almost signed off)..we were on 2X surge so I decided to stay on. They wanted photos with me video etc....since I looked like a cow girl.  I complied and had a great time with them. All 4 passengers put a tip in my hand and thanked me. When I got to the car, I realized they'd given me $55 on a $20 fare! Yee Haw! Talk about making my weekend!


----------



## TomNashville

runaroundruby said:


> Well I've already beat my largest tip record as of last night.. 4 friends visiting Nashville, out on the town, last ride of the night about 3 am (almost signed off)..we were on 2X surge so I decided to stay on. They wanted photos with me video etc....since I looked like a cow girl.  I complied and had a great time with them. All 4 passengers put a tip in my hand and thanked me. When I got to the car, I realized they'd given me $55 on a $20 fare! Yee Haw! Talk about making my weekend!


I got sucked down to Franklin and got a cancelation without payment and completely missed the surge pricing, probably lost $100 because I wasn't in Metro Nashville.


----------



## runaroundruby

Ouch!! Guessing you weren't able to pick anybody up to pay your way back, that sucks! Drive around cool springs for a few minutes on your way back next time. Tin Roof on Carruthers is open until 3 am and I can usually grab something around that area if I end up going far south to drop off somebody. People in that area seem to be really grateful that we're pickup up that far south and I usually start out my night out this way and get a $20-35 fare to pay my way to downtown. Also, the old hickory blvd exit, heading E is becoming busy due to all the condos and apartment complexes etc...I stop at the waffle house a lot there about 4 am.


----------



## jakob

How about a girl who went off her way to meet a guy and it turned out to be a booty call, as I pick both up, drop off the guy to his place on his uber account he told me to take her wherever she wanted, well she wanted to go all over the place, she was talking to me like a friend and we were cruising, stopped and got a bite to eat and hung out while meter was rolling. But soon I felt bad and ended the trip as she insisted not to but it came out to be like 100bucks and I got her number, now that's a success story lol

Couple of times ppl have tipped me a 20$ )


----------



## LuLu

runaroundruby said:


> Wow Tom! I'm with you in Nashville! You've inspired me. I've not done that well and I thought I was doing pretty good with $15-20 a night average with the occasional outrageous tip blessing. That's awesome. It sounds like Lyft riders tip! Uber makes it almost impossible for an Uber rider to tip on their CC. I've driven as a customer so I don't know what to tell them to do when they want to leave a cc tip. Have missed out on several that way. Thanks for any suggestions on that part of it.


Just tell them " oh.....Thank You, you really don't need too but I really appreciate it.....bye!".....I have started to just accept them without question! I would always tip, regardless of what the policy may be. In general, if a rider had a question about tips I say a great rating is my tip! I do not penalize riders for no tip, they all get 5* unless really bad.


----------



## GJM

This is my 3rd day as a driver and so far $11. lol


----------



## Britchiq

No tips.....ever......  I do, however, have a 5-star rating- surely that counts for something!? One passenger offered but I told him to use it at the airport lounge on a beer instead


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Yeah, UberX passengers are extremely unlikely to offer a tip. It's not that they are stingy, it's just that the company has beaten into their head not to. Wish they'd say nothing at all, instead of DO NOT TIP _our non-employees_. Taxi-like cursory tips would alleviate a lot of hardship, and it would cost the company little.

I appreciate that they don't want people to feel the slightest bit compelled to, and forgoing rides if they have no cash, but there's a lot of reasonable middle ground between obligatory, automatic tipping, and a fiver for baggage handling and exceptional service. There's as much variation in quality of taxi service as there is quality of restaurant waitstaff service, which makes taxi a perfect industry for tipping-that-works.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I got $6 on a $14 ride. this was on the first day/night I got riders.


----------



## UberGirl

Was hoping for some tips today, come on people, it's Friday, I want to have a nice dinner after driving you around 

It amuses me when passengers are talking about buying a $10,000 watch or taking a 2,400 chopper ride to Vegas and then leave a lady with no tip! I was sure these 3 guys will appreciate me driving them to unpopular malibu area for $11 total and tip, but no . $11 is all I get for making a trip to malibu and back, listening to their helicopter Vegas and lobster dinner plans. Ugrrrhhhh


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Turn the radio on and space out. The LA rich are the least interesting people on planet earth, you're missing little by not engaging them. All they do is buy, eat, and go to court.


----------



## UberOC

I have never got a tip... One guy was about to give me a tip and his buddy told him u don't have to tip it's included. 
Hoping tonite will be my first... Hey is Friday and everyone just got paid I might get lucky


----------



## troubleinrivercity

It's seriously amazing that an UberX driver can do forty trips and get one cash tip, if you think about it. People don't need to be told twice that it's okay to be cheap. The system they've built feels so forced and inappropriate, no less so than the lyft-bump.


----------



## UberOCool

UberOC said:


> I have never got a tip... One guy was about to give me a tip and his buddy told him u don't have to tip it's included.
> Hoping tonite will be my first... Hey is Friday and everyone just got paid I might get lucky


I always tip generously to waiters or when getting hair cut and other things. But not until I started driving for Uber I learned how much importnet the TIP really is, as people look for something extra.....its like icing on the cake. The tipping riders all of sudden become awesome in our eyes. I now have more respect for people in service industry... UberOC do not loose heart, it will happen, and when it does, please let us know here....everyone have a great Ubering weekend !!!


----------



## Chicago-uber

When I started working for uber about 6 months ago I received tips almost every day, now I might get a tip once a week. As a matter of fact I got $3 tip yesterday.... Yay!!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

It would be such a big deal if we got cab-tips. Cash right away, makes minimum fares reasonable, is safe from 25% tax. I know there are drivers out there having trouble keeping their tank half full.


----------



## UberGirl

Would be cool to start a tip "kickstarter" with passengers Say, if I make $50 in tips today then I will ... Fill in the blank (have a drink for everyone who tipped/ clean out the closet and donate old clothes to goodwill/blablabla


----------



## UberGirl

Just getting crazy over here after a bad Friday


----------



## Sydney Uber

UBER has made its bed in regards to tipping and it would be very hard for them to formulate a new policy to allow or promote tipping. 

Personally tips keep me fed on the road. Good tips mean a decent meal. Had this lovely Japanese wagyu Bento box for lunch yesterday. There's no way I'd have spent $25 on myself it it hadn't been for the tip I'd just received


----------



## UberOC

UberOCool said:


> I always tip generously to waiters or when getting hair cut and other things. But not until I started driving for Uber I learned how much importnet the TIP really is, as people look for something extra.....its like icing on the cake. The tipping riders all of sudden become awesome in our eyes. I now have more respect for people in service industry... UberOC do not loose heart, it will happen, and when it does, please let us know here....everyone have a great Ubering weekend !!!


finally got my first tip a group of drunks gave me a $20 tip for a 5 mile ride. Stoked


----------



## troubleinrivercity

UberOC said:


> Stoked


Glad your day was slightly better...


----------



## UberOC

One thing that I hate thought is hearing someone say "don't u need to tip" and the other person will say " no it's all included". Where are people getting the idea that it is included. If we where able to make a few buck in are pocket for each fare it would make it feel more worthwhile. I mean it is a service industry


----------



## Uberzilla

5.17$ ride, 50$ tip )))


----------



## LuLu

Sydney Uber said:


> UBER has made its bed in regards to tipping and it would be very hard for them to formulate a new policy to allow or promote tipping.
> 
> Personally tips keep me fed on the road. Good tips mean a decent meal. Had this lovely Japanese wagyu Bento box for lunch yesterday. There's no way I'd have spent $25 on myself it it hadn't been for the tip I'd just received


Sydney, they could just delete the line "tips are included". Simple, leave tips completely out of the description. Once someone reads that tips are included ( big fat lie ) they may feel like wow, what a deal. I think its all a marketing strategy, that if some rider knew that its not true, they maybe a bit turned off by Uber. Especially the folks in the service industries. I always tip cab drivers good, bad or indifferent. Its just what you do. We all know gerenerally who we should tip (I hope ). I do get tips frequently but never from surly 20 something locals but out of towners and mostly over 30 ish. I average my tips against the fees and commissions at the end of the day and see how I did.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

My max is so far $0.00, after 16 trips.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

LuLu said:


> I think its all a marketing strategy, that if some rider knew that its not true, they maybe a bit turned off by Uber.


People believe absurd things about the life of an actual UberX driver. The company has encouraged this with literal corporate propaganda like "_NYC UberX Makes $100,000! SF UberX Makes $75,000!!". _I don't think my passengers are dumb, but they are believing an obvious yet attractive lie instead of what's in front of their own eyes, since no one wants to think they are taking advantage of someone (or that they should probably be tipping). Of course there's a huge bloc of people who think there's no such thing as "taking advantage of someone" since everything in economics is consensual.

It's just. Look at me. You KNOW I don't make a lot of money. You know this by looking at me and thinking about it for four seconds.


----------



## Sydney Uber

LuLu said:


> Sydney, they could just delete the line "tips are included". Simple, leave tips completely out of the description. Once someone reads that tips are included ( big fat lie ) they may feel like wow, what a deal. I think its all a marketing strategy, that if some rider knew that its not true, they maybe a bit turned off by Uber. Especially the folks in the service industries. I always tip cab drivers good, bad or indifferent. Its just what you do. We all know gerenerally who we should tip (I hope ). I do get tips frequently but never from surly 20 something locals but out of towners and mostly over 30 ish. I average my tips against the fees and commissions at the end of the day and see how I did.


You have observed correctly Lu Lu. UBER is establishing a culture amongst the young who see not tipping as an improvement to their lives. Youngsters can't cope with the fleeting human interaction that the decision to tip or not requires.

They have been praised and given things easily all their lives. They believe they are entitled to "5 star Service". paying a tip is out if the question. They don't have the time to lift their heads from the Smartphone see what a great job u r doing in the the traffic. Its your job! How dare you expect recognition above what an App recommends!


----------



## mp775

I had a relatively new rider last night confirm with me that everything is on the credit card, even the tip. I told her no, that's just the fare; there's no mechanism to tip thruogh the app and it's cash only. She told me three other drivers told her "it's included" and they're not allowed to accept cash. I said they were mistaken; nothing is "included," but it's not required. Got $5.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Sydney Uber said:


> You have observed correctly Lu Lu. UBER is establishing a culture amongst the young who see not tipping as an improvement to their lives. Youngsters can't cope with the fleeting human interaction that the decision to tip or not requires.
> 
> They have been praised and given things easily all their lives. They believe they are entitled to "5 star Service". paying a tip is out if the question. They don't have the time to lift their heads from the Smartphone see what a great job u r doing in the the traffic. Its your job! How dare you expect recognition above what an App recommends!


Is this your very first customer service job? Millennials have much more sympathy with the downtrodden than their parents. They don't tip because they're lied to about it being included, because they're instructed not to, because we're instructed to refuse it. If this is your attitude about the people you're serving, it's just baseless and wrong, and it is undoubtedly reflected in your ratings. A 20 y/o barista is more likely to tip you than a 45 y/o hedge funder, that's just a fact. The person to whom everything has always come freely and easily is the second guy, not the guy who operates an espresso machine and remembers drink preferences.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Sydney Uber said:


> They don't have the time to lift their heads from the Smartphone see what a great job u r doing in the the traffic. Its your job! How dare you expect recognition above what an App recommends!


Really the last thing I want to be doing while in the back of a taxi is to be thinking about the traffic enough to compliment someone on their handling of it. I mean we do deserve more recognition than we get, but not for completing another day's trips without being involved in a collision. That's sort of expected of pro drivers. And as UberX becomes price competitive with the freaking bus, watch as your' and your passengers' expectations start to drift apart. You want to provide an experience, but a group of four on a $9 ride don't care about that, at all. Speed and comfort, that's it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

troubleinrivercity said:


> Is this your very first customer service job? Millennials have much more sympathy with the downtrodden than their parents. They don't tip because they're lied to about it being included, because they're instructed not to, because we're instructed to refuse it. If this is your attitude about the people you're serving, it's just baseless and wrong, and it is undoubtedly reflected in your ratings. A 20 y/o barista is more likely to tip you than a 45 y/o hedge funder, that's just a fact. The person to whom everything has always come freely and easily is the second guy, not the guy who operates an espresso machine and remembers drink preferences.


"Millennials" What age range is that? 15-25yrs? Youngsters? Who have more sympathy for a harpooned Minke Whale in the Pacific than the UBER driver they've just 3 starred because he/she took way too long to work out they were 150 yards to the west on a one-way street. Bugger the Driver's requirement for a correct pickup address, or the ongoing income UBER may provide him/her. Do nothing for those who do something for you, it's the APP that is the service provider, and for it to do wrong would shatter their perceptions of life.


----------



## Sydney Uber

troubleinrivercity said:


> Really the last thing I want to be doing while in the back of a taxi is to be thinking about the traffic enough to compliment someone on their handling of it. I mean we do deserve more recognition than we get, but not for completing another day's trips without being involved in a collision. That's sort of expected of pro drivers. And as UberX becomes price competitive with the freaking bus, watch as your' and your passengers' expectations start to drift apart. You want to provide an experience, but a group of four on a $9 ride don't care about that, at all. Speed and comfort, that's it.


Are we talking Taxi's or the many under-employed or unemployed who are risking their Private cars for some extra cash? Yes I have an expectation that a Cabbie should do his job without fanfare, a Cabbie is supposedly a full time professional.

You seem confused dear Trouble in Town, first you say "_the last thing I want to be doing while in the back _" then you change hats and say "_I mean we do deserve more recognition than we get_". So when you are a passenger you can't give a stuff about recognising and rewarding a driver, but when you drive YOU deserve more! What is it Laddie? Oh I forgot, you're 25 year old Latte sipping Barista observer.

Regardless of whether it's a $9 or $90 trip I would make this wild generalisation based on years more trips than most here have carried out, that sub 25yr olds are much less likely to tip. And that is the common recognition that service industry workers around the world appreciate.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Sydney Uber said:


> "Millennials" What age range is that? 15-25yrs? Youngsters? Who have more sympathy for a harpooned Minke Whale in the Pacific than the UBER driver they've just 3 starred because he/she took way too long to work out they were 150 yards to the west on a one-way street. Bugger the Driver's requirement for a correct pickup address, or the ongoing income UBER may provide him/her. Do nothing for those who do something for you, it's the APP that is the service provider, and for it to do wrong would shatter their perceptions of life.


Passengers are kept in the dark about the details of Uber. If riders actually knew what ratings meant to our lives, 90% of them would refuse to ever give anything but a 4 or 5. The passenger's will to tip is expertly squelched by a very savvy company. People are nice to each other, companies are not. If a customer is rude, I'd stand by you if you outright tossed them out of your car. But mostly, they didn't put together this screwed up arrangement and they are not the bad guy.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I cant say that for uber, but folks who are in the 21-25 year range have tipped me decently. granted it was one group and that's with lyft. I don't know about uber though.


----------



## mp775

I've had a number of "millennials" say they wanted to tip and were disappointed that they couldn't, or that they were under the impression or were already told by a another driver that it was included and/or not allowed. I'd say the blame lies more on Uber.


----------



## BostonBandit

I'm a "rookie" with only 55 trips under my belt. Four (4) tips thus far for a grand total of $22.

Beats the goose egg, though.


----------



## Nikita

50$! thank you buddy


----------



## BostonBandit

Roughly 30 trips over the weekend.

Total tips: $0.00


----------



## Sydney Uber

All part of conditioning the market to the advantages of driverless cars. 

Robots dont ask, expect or desire tips


----------



## anexfanatic

I've been driving with Uber for a week and my biggest tip has been $5 from a group of teenagers going home after a house party. That is after one of their dads who apparently didn't even know where his daughter was requested a ride for her and screwed me out of fare because I didn't start the trip till 15-minutes of playing phone tag to find this girl.


----------



## Bobhopenut

I got 20$ on an 8dollar ride in Newport Beach


----------



## anexfanatic

So my biggest tip has changed from a $5 to a $20 tonight because the guy that requested a pick-up was my karaoke buddy from a nearby bar. Lol! He was so drunk - he's lucky it was me and not another driver who didn't know him. $20 on top of a $10 fare wasn't so bad.


----------



## LuLu

mp775 said:


> I've had a number of "millennials" say they wanted to tip and were disappointed that they couldn't, or that they were under the impression or were already told by a another driver that it was included and/or not allowed. I'd say the blame lies more on Uber.


Of course the blame lies on Uber. Take a look a some customer feed back and they seem thrilled the tip is included....really, I think most don't know, some don't care and some are very pleased and tip you anyway! Oh, lets not forget the few certified A holes. I am surprised everyday with human nature.


----------



## NicknTulsa

Sydney Uber said:


> "Millennials" What age range is that? 15-25yrs? Youngsters? Who have more sympathy for a harpooned Minke Whale in the Pacific than the UBER driver they've just 3 starred because he/she took way too long to work out they were 150 yards to the west on a one-way street. Bugger the Driver's requirement for a correct pickup address, or the ongoing income UBER may provide him/her. Do nothing for those who do something for you, it's the APP that is the service provider, and for it to do wrong would shatter their perceptions of life.


Leave the whales out of this!


----------



## Barbara Bitela

$140
weird I know 
but he's a nice man and his girlfriend was terrific, too


----------



## Barbara Bitela

yes,
smart.
If I had a car loan, which I don't, it would have to be VERY LITTLE (under 5K, 7 yrs about 125 bux a mo) otherwise Uber is not worth it.


----------

